# Another Project Done!



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey guys, check this one out!


http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Sk...s/Rudi's Hiller/Rudi's Hiller_files/frame.htm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Really nice. Thanks for sharing a part of your life with us through your story and your pics. I knew that took some time, thought and collective effort (thanks Samantha!!!) Cool job there with the horse hoe! Now who is Ellie, the name of your tractor?

Nice looking family there.

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like your on the right track...I use to use a cultivator with sweeps on it to close the trenches.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Andy:

Yup, Ellie-Mae is my 48 and Jethro is my 51! Still looking for Granny and Jed:smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Rudi you never fell to amaze me at what you can do:thumbsup: Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook291 _
> *Andy:
> 
> Yup, Ellie-Mae is my 48 and Jethro is my 51! Still looking for Granny and Jed:smoking: *


They have a 1954 Cub with a belly mower here for $1750. Make a nice Granny or Jed


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice job inventing it, and a very nice job documenting it and thanks for sharing the info with us.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Nice job inventing it, and a very nice job documenting it and thanks for sharing the info with us. *


:ditto:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:ditto: that :ditto: :hide:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!Bye


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Guys!

As soon as I get it painted, I will do the drawings and upload the new pics.

Next project -- a spray wagon:spinsmile


----------

